

Ask YC: Things to do in Silicon Valley? - ashwinl

smanek's post (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=217274) was timely, but different location for me.<p>I just moved to the Mountain View area and was looking for similar suggestions from the community: groups to join, places to go, people to meet, websites to frequent, cheap places to eat, etc.<p>tks
======
davidw
\- Buy gadgets at stores.

\- Hang out with other bored, lonely programmers.

\- Sit in traffic jams on 101.

\- Work on a startup (yours or someone else's).

My advice is to do a lot of the last one and then get the hell out of the
area:-) Or you could live in San Francisco, which has a lot more to do.

------
sharpshoot
Castro st will be your hangout.

Work out of RedRock cafe.

